# NHC - New Hope Corporation



## laurie (12 April 2007)

I'm surprised no one is on this junior coal producer unless my search went astray I just may wait to see if there was a thread already started if someone corrects me

cheers laurie


----------



## Jimminy (12 April 2007)

Laurie, 

I used to hold but it is just too stagnant for me.

I actually perform some contract work for New Hope at their Acland Operations (15 minutes from Oakey (20 minutes west of Toowoomba). It's only a small mine but one that has potential to become a lot bigger.

Two points to mention here.

1. They have a significant stake in AOE. Hence sp movement of late. Not to do with NHC operation imho.

2. If they are successful with the Tarong Power Station contract up for grabs the mine site output is likely to increase to close to 10m tonne a year in a few years. They are already doubling output from 2m to 4m with Sedgman on site coordinating new infrastructure construction. There won't be any news on this (Tarong) til probably after June. So my contacts tell me. They are a good chance as Tarong needs to reduce its emissions and Acland has high quality coal. Two competitors are mine near Chinchilla and one near the power station itself. My tip is that NHC will win the contract because of their quality of coal + proximity. 

Of course you could always buy shares in Soul Pat if you want exposure to New Hope also.


----------



## mmmmining (12 April 2007)

I hold some shares to have some exposure to coal,  but never look at it in any way. It is just an energy play with some land bank for housing project. 

SOL owns a lot of them.


----------



## laurie (13 April 2007)

Just noticed the sp is moving along nicely $1.615 when a month ago it was jammed on $1.34 I think IMHO its more than AOE going up it may be helping it along also but someone must know something as it has just gone ex dividend where normally you would see a drop in sp  

cheers laurie


----------



## Jimminy (13 April 2007)

laurie said:


> Just noticed the sp is moving along nicely $1.615 when a month ago it was jammed on $1.34 I think IMHO its more than AOE going up it may be helping it along also but someone must know something as it has just gone ex dividend where normally you would see a drop in sp
> 
> cheers laurie




You could be right Laurie, but I believe it will come back from this level. It is a rather up and down share.

Still minor volume & would not be buying at these prices. Just my opinion though. Long time til any announcement from Tarong Power - 3-4 months.


----------



## laurie (14 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> You could be right Laurie, but I believe it will come back from this level. It is a rather up and down share.
> 
> Still minor volume & would not be buying at these prices. Just my opinion though. Long time til any announcement from Tarong Power - 3-4 months.




Every thing you say Jimminy is correct I think its more down than up  but again you are forgetting the dividend return and the past capital return has made the slow move forward bearable I think from memory allowing for franking credits a return of 10% is not bad from a share that was $1.30+  the next capital return will have me almost free carried  

cheers laurie


----------



## Jimminy (14 April 2007)

laurie said:


> you are forgetting the dividend return




No argument there.... very good divvie. They did forecast a small profit downgrade back at the start of the year however.


----------



## michael_selway (14 April 2007)

laurie said:


> Just noticed the sp is moving along nicely $1.615 when a month ago it was jammed on $1.34 I think IMHO its more than AOE going up it may be helping it along also but someone must know something as it has just gone ex dividend where normally you would see a drop in sp
> 
> cheers laurie




I think it was the GCL takover that dragged coal shares up.

MCC, CEY, FLX, RSP, CNA, NHC

thx

MS


----------



## laurie (14 April 2007)

michael_selway said:


> I think it was the GCL takover that dragged coal shares up.
> 
> MCC, CEY, FLX, RSP, CNA, NHC
> 
> ...




Michael you beat me to the punch......correct

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (18 April 2008)

Well it seems I'm the only one here holding this little beauty in Jan 08 it was around $1.75 a share it hit a high of $3.51 today so either coal prices increased  or something I'm not aware of that has sparked life into New Hope 

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (15 May 2008)

Well this little baby is flying under the radar of most investors $1.62 a year ago now hit a high of $4.45 today the quite achiever read the latest announcement this company has it's fingers into a lot of other things including a stake in AOE 

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (15 May 2008)

laurie said:


> Well this little baby is flying under the radar of most investors $1.62 a year ago now hit a high of $4.45 today the quite achiever read the latest announcement this company has it's fingers into a lot of other things including a stake in AOE
> 
> cheers laurie




Keeps running this one

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 7.8 10.8 24.6 25.8 
DPS 0.0 6.8 14.8 12.6 *



> Date: 21/4/2008
> Author: Stephen Wisenthal
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 14
> Australian coal miner, New Hope Corporation, expects strong growth in thefuture. CEO Rob Neale has considerable experience in the industry. The companyis using the latest mining technology and investigating new energy sources. Ithas large coal reserves and has increased its export capacity through theplanned expansion of the Abbot Point terminal. Its prospects will provide growthfor between five and 10 years. Its management methods have minimised staffturnover
> ...


----------



## Jimminy (18 May 2008)

I think this share, although sitting at a high P/E will continue in a strong upward channel over the next few years.

It should be expected that New Hope will increase cash flow from around $60 million this year to around $140 million next year and remain at more than $100 million through to FY11 at least as the company attempts to lift output from the record 5.23 million tonnes shipped in 2007 to seven million tonnes by 2010.

Saraji will come on line in the years ahead, and the 18.8% stake in Arrow Energy looks like going from strength to strength. What a bargain they picked up there from Macquarie for their CH4 stake (post merger with AOE)!

Even allowing for a more subdued outlook for equity prices in coming months as economic growth both in Austalia and globally comes under pressure, NHC looks a sound investment.  Which makes Soul Pat with a P/E under 10 a very cheap stock by any measure.

The CTL seems high risk to me given the higher carbon emissions, but their exploration acreage on the Darling Downs (see most recent presentation) makes me even more interested in their strategic investment in Arrow. 

cheers.


----------



## michael_selway (18 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> I think this share, although sitting at a high P/E will continue in a strong upward channel over the next few years.
> 
> It should be expected that New Hope will increase cash flow from around $60 million this year to around $140 million next year and remain at more than $100 million through to FY11 at least as the company attempts to lift output from the record 5.23 million tonnes shipped in 2007 to seven million tonnes by 2010.
> 
> ...




DO you know what % stake SOL is holidng in NHC?

*SOL - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 41.6 57.5 99.7 92.0 
DPS 28.5 32.0 50.0 56.0 *
thx

MS


----------



## Santoro (18 May 2008)

michael_selway said:


> DO you know what % stake SOL is holidng in NHC?





A quick look shows that SOL may hold up to 61%. Pretty significant....one would expect SOL to track NHC somewhat, what do people think? Looks like it is after another quick look.


----------



## michael_selway (18 May 2008)

Santoro said:


> A quick look shows that SOL may hold up to 61%. Pretty significant....one would expect SOL to track NHC somewhat, what do people think? Looks like it is after another quick look.




Hm thats quite alot considering MC of NHC is higher than SOL!

Btw it has about 1.5billion resources, but only 231m in proven reserves atm

thx

MS


----------



## Jimminy (19 May 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Btw it has about 1.5billion resources, but only 231m in proven reserves atm




Word is that the Acland Mine will be a significant mine with a long term 20mT / pa target being looked at. Obviously this is further down the track as only 10mT is being discussed at present.

Given the significant amount of (high quality, low emission) coal they have at Acland and land holdings, the coal will be demand into the future. If the probable if coverted to proven, then Acland still have a 20 year life in the mine at 20mt/ pa - not including other nearby landholdings close to rail infrastructure.

Throw in Saraji and in ten years time this co. will be no longer be a small producer. 

Although there is a significant holding by SOL, I am sure that the door is always open to an offer taking into account the significant growth this co. has in the pipeline.

There would be a few running ruler over its thermal & coking coal resources imo.


----------



## laurie (31 May 2008)

Well it reached an all time high of $5.13 today not sure if the trading halt in AOE has anything to do with it 

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (31 May 2008)

laurie said:


> Well it reached an all time high of $5.13 today not sure if the trading halt in AOE has anything to do with it
> 
> cheers laurie




Hm maybe, or could it be Ken Talbot going shopping for coal from the proceeds he got for MCC?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 8.6 10.8 24.6 21.9 
DPS 0.0 6.8 14.8 12.5 *

thx

MS


----------



## Jimminy (31 May 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hm maybe, or could it be Ken Talbot going shopping for coal from the proceeds he got for MCC?




The top 20 hold something like over 90% of NHC so I doubt Talbot would bother with NHC... More related to AOE obviously


----------



## laurie (17 July 2008)

The world's biggest miner BHP Billiton Ltd says it has struck a deal to acquire 100 per cent of the New Saraji project from New Hope Corp Ltd for $2.5 billion cash and $1.2 billion worth of BHP shares in a 50/50 joint venture with Mitsubishi Corp.

"This acquisition is consistent with our strategy to accelerate growth in long life, low cost natural resources with a focus on delivering shareholder value," said BHP Billiton coal president Dave Murray.

New Saraji is an undeveloped metallurgical coal resource located next to the joint venture's Saraji mine near Dysart in Queensland's Bowen Basin.

"New Saraji has extensive high quality metallurgical coal resources," said Mr Murray.

"Subject to the results of further resource exploration and evaluation program to be undertaken by BMA, New Saraji has the potential to be developed into a large scale, high quality metallurgical coal operation."

"New Saraji could also potentially deliver significant synergies due to its proximity to BMA's existing Saraji mine," Mr Murray said.

The acquisition is likely to be scrutinised by regulators and third parties, BHP said.

Before the announcement, BHP shares closed down 4.4 per cent at $37.55

Fantastic news $$$$$$$$$$$

cheers laurie


----------



## grace (17 July 2008)

Laurie, don't follow, but that price is pretty amazing.  Is this one of the unloved holdings that New Hope picked up many years ago?

I guess coal stocks will have a nice run tomorrow then!


----------



## laurie (17 July 2008)

grace said:


> Laurie, don't follow, but that price is pretty amazing.  Is this one of the unloved holdings that New Hope picked up many years ago?
> 
> I guess coal stocks will have a nice run tomorrow then!




yeh grace amazing right out of left field interesting on movement tomorrow as you said on coal may even see a trading halt!

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (17 July 2008)

laurie said:


> The world's biggest miner BHP Billiton Ltd says it has struck a deal to acquire 100 per cent of the New Saraji project from New Hope Corp Ltd for $2.5 billion cash and $1.2 billion worth of BHP shares in a 50/50 joint venture with Mitsubishi Corp.
> 
> "This acquisition is consistent with our strategy to accelerate growth in long life, low cost natural resources with a focus on delivering shareholder value," said BHP Billiton coal president Dave Murray.
> 
> ...




Hey sounds good  is there a link to this article?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 8.6 10.8 23.5 33.9 
DPS 7.6 6.8 15.7 16.7 *

thx

MS


----------



## laurie (17 July 2008)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...JV-to-buy-Qld-coal-project-GMDXN?OpenDocument

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 July 2008)

Hey Laurie,

Congrats mate! Just goes to show Coal is still one of the main places to be

Hey Grace you don't miss anythign these days do you? Your onto everything, I'll have to keep an eye on you, it'll be much easier than keeping an eye on all the anns as you seem to sniff out all the good ones

Will be interesting to see the effect on Coal companies tomorrow, my LOD could use some love sigghhhhhhhhh

btw am I missing something here? *800M shares or so at $4.5 say = $3.6B, BHP are gonna pay them $5Billion? thats like $6.25 from this one transaction alone!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 July 2008)

lol maybe time for bed,

BHP are gonna pay *$3.7Billion * made up of *$2.5Billion cash * + *$1.2Billion in shares * 

New Hope NTA Approx  = *$4.50* so basically at current levels other projects are free!


Again given its late I've probably made another error, doh! doh!


----------



## laurie (18 July 2008)

Stuff my dog!! what does it take to move this up
BHP are gonna pay $3.7Billion made up of $2.5Billion cash + $1.2Billion in shares

yet it has rallied back to open price!

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (19 July 2008)

laurie said:


> Stuff my dog!! what does it take to move this up
> BHP are gonna pay $3.7Billion made up of $2.5Billion cash + $1.2Billion in shares
> 
> yet it has rallied back to open price!
> ...




hm i have a feeling that maybe BHP bought this project on the cheap, based on current prices, in groudnvalue is worth alot more than the $3.7Billion they paid for this, anyoen agree or disagree?

thx

MS


----------



## grace (19 July 2008)

Do you realise that BMA gave the lease up in 2000 because it was in excess of requirements, only to buy it back 8 years later for Billions.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2008)

grace said:


> Do you realise that BMA gave the lease up in 2000 because it was in excess of requirements, only to buy it back 8 years later for Billions.




Really? wow  how much did they sell it for? or did they just relinquish it back to the Qld Govt?

If they just relinquished it someone needs a big slap on the wrist

Amazing how times change, once avg projects become mega NPV prime projects all because of the Coal price going through the roof,

I expect to see more deals like this in the Coal and also Iron Ore sector


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 July 2008)

That sell volume back in the first week of July 08 will take a bit to work through. If it can punch back through 5.50 - 5.60 smartly ... next few weeks ... volume will have to be heavy.


----------



## grace (20 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Really? wow  how much did they sell it for? or did they just relinquish it back to the Qld Govt?
> 
> If they just relinquished it someone needs a big slap on the wrist




Well, yesterday's CM says

"Meanwhile, as BMA was finalising the purchase of New Saraji - which it ironically relinquished in 2001 after deciding it was surplus to requirements..."

The big mining players spruke of predictions for decades, yet this is a prime example of BMA (BHP Mitsubishi Alliance) not getting it right, within a 7 year timeframe, and costing them 3.7 billion!  Ouch.


----------



## michael_selway (21 July 2008)

grace said:


> Well, yesterday's CM says
> 
> "Meanwhile, as BMA was finalising the purchase of New Saraji - which it ironically relinquished in 2001 after deciding it was surplus to requirements..."
> 
> The big mining players spruke of predictions for decades, yet this is a prime example of BMA (BHP Mitsubishi Alliance) not getting it right, within a 7 year time frame, and costing them 3.7 billion!  Ouch.




Yep i do see the irony , however wait another 7 years, that $3.7 billion may turn into double or triple+ depending on whether current coal prices can hold up for those years or be higher 

thx

MS


----------



## laurie (23 September 2008)

This is turning to be a cash cow for me as far as dividends are concerned 3.5c normal and a special .8c on top of that making a interim payment of .115c 

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (23 September 2008)

laurie said:


> This is turning to be a cash cow for me as far as dividends are concerned 3.5c normal and a special .8c on top of that making a interim payment of .115c
> 
> cheers laurie




Hm not bad

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 8.6 10.8 32.0 34.5 
DPS 7.6 5.0 17.5 19.1 



> Outlook
> The sale of the New Saraji Project further strengthens the balance sheet after the expected return
> of dividends to shareholders. New Hope is investing in the necessary infrastructure to support
> the expanded New Acland operations via the Wetalla pipeline and the expanded QBH operations.
> ...




thx

MS


----------



## Nero64 (25 March 2009)

Hey did anyone do the math after its half yearly report. 

It is sitting on 2.7Bill in cash. 

That's $3.30 per share. 

Holy crap it's way undervalued. 

I'm not saying it will take off any time soon but long term it's Gold


----------



## imajica (22 September 2009)

from the media release today:

Directors have declared a final ordinary dividend of 4.5 cents per share and a special dividend of
72.75 cents per share. Both of these dividends are fully franked, and will be paid on 10
November 2009. The record date for both dividends is October 26, 2009.


shares closed today at $5.76

77 cent fully franked dividend.


----------



## Julia (22 September 2009)

I expect just the announcement of such a high special dividend will boost the SP.  Thanks for that imajica.  Very impressive.  Have been eyeing the company anyway.


----------



## imajica (23 September 2009)

I always find it quite amusing that a quality stock like New Hope gets barely any interest from ASF'ers. If people missed the announcement yesterday, let me spell it out for you again

current stock price : $5.80

paying a fully franked dividend (goes ex-dividend mid October) - about 77c

huuuuuge yield

with about 3 weeks before it goes ex-div we should see a nice run in the share price 

apart from the meaty dividend - the company has great management, they continue to expand their operations and their profits -


----------



## dansco88 (6 October 2009)

*NHC - 13.3 % yeild in 30 days*

I have found an interesting yield play with New Hope Corporation (NHC). due to the sale of the Saraji Coal project for 2.45 billion. This company is cashed up and at todays price is paying a 13.3 % special dividend in a one off payment on the 10th of November. NHC doesnt go ex-div until 20th October. Cannot understand with share price has not run up since this information was released to the market. Just wondering what your panel thought of this play?


----------



## alphaman (6 October 2009)

The special dividend was a long time coming. Analysts were talking about it back last year. Maybe market was expecting an even larger dividend.


----------



## brianwh (6 October 2009)

If, as is being speculated, the SP falls by more than the dividend after it is paid, then it may not be such a good yielder. I suppose it boils down to whether the fundamentals are there - which they seem to be.


----------



## dansco88 (6 October 2009)

yeah understand analysts new last year bout special div. but it is still at 13.3 % at todays sp. that is huge and cannot really see share price falling back by more than that amount as the company has a very good project in the new acland coal mine. they also raised the normal div by 20 % or so which is always a good sign of a company increasing profits.


----------



## Vizion (6 October 2009)

Could someone perhaps speculate on why one director would sell 500,000 shares & another double his position? Interested in opinions on those kinds of circumstances.  Perhaps to exercise his options rights?


----------



## nomore4s (6 October 2009)

*Re: NHC - 13.3 % yeild in 30 days*



imajica said:


> I always find it quite amusing that a quality stock like New Hope gets barely any interest from ASF'ers. If people missed the announcement yesterday, let me spell it out for you again
> 
> current stock price : $5.80
> 
> ...




72.5c of that D/E is a special payment from the profits of a asset sale, so while this is a huge yield it is not a standard d/e payment. Also the market has known of this special payment for a while.  I have owned this stock since late March and the special D/E was known about then - only the amount was to be confirmed.



dansco88 said:


> I have found an interesting yield play with New Hope Corporation (NHC). due to the sale of the Saraji Coal project for 2.45 billion. This company is cashed up and at todays price is paying a 13.3 % special dividend in a one off payment on the 10th of November. NHC doesnt go ex-div until 20th October. Cannot understand with share price has not run up since this information was released to the market. Just wondering what your panel thought of this play?




As stated above the market was already aware of this d/e payment and the stock has had a great run in since Feb. The annoucement was not a surprise and was already priced into the share price.

There is a very real chance that NHC could drop by more then the 77.25c of the d/e payment come ex d/e day. This will imo depend on the market in general, if we see continued weakness in the general market we could see a fairly big drop on ex d/e day.

I wouldn't be buying this stock purely for d/e yield at this time as imo it is a bit too late for that play. The time to buy for the d/e was when the market was first made aware of the possiblity of a special d/e payment.


----------



## nomore4s (6 October 2009)

Vizion said:


> Could someone perhaps speculate on why one director would sell 500,000 shares & another double his position? Interested in opinions on those kinds of circumstances.  Perhaps to exercise his options rights?




There could be hundreds of reasons and obviously depends on the personal circumstances of each director.


----------



## skc (6 October 2009)

*Re: NHC - 13.3 % yeild in 30 days*



nomore4s said:


> As stated above the market was already aware of this d/e payment and the stock has had a great run in since Feb. The annoucement was not a surprise and was already priced into the share price.
> 
> There is a very real chance that NHC could drop by more then the 77.25c of the d/e payment come ex d/e day. This will imo depend on the market in general, if we see continued weakness in the general market we could see a fairly big drop on ex d/e day.
> 
> I wouldn't be buying this stock purely for d/e yield at this time as imo it is a bit too late for that play. The time to buy for the d/e was when the market was first made aware of the possiblity of a special d/e payment.




It's funny how many people go for yield when what really happens in this instance is they give you a bit of cash back on your purchase price.

I wonder if one of the reasons that the fall is greater on ex-div day because some lazy traders forget to move their stop loss... big div also tend to destroy chart patterns which make technical traders more hesitate to buy? Dunno... pure speculation.


----------



## theasxgorilla (20 October 2009)

*Re: NHC - 13.3 % yeild in 30 days*



skc said:


> It's funny how many people go for yield when what really happens in this instance is they give you a bit of cash back on your purchase price.
> 
> I wonder if one of the reasons that the fall is greater on ex-div day because some lazy traders forget to move their stop loss... big div also tend to destroy chart patterns which make technical traders more hesitate to buy? Dunno... pure speculation.




Some of your speculation could be right.  I bought on the breakout in week 38, purely technicals, now price has crashed through all kinds of stoplosses, trailing stops etc. conceivable.


----------



## skc (20 October 2009)

*Re: NHC - 13.3 % yeild in 30 days*



theasxgorilla said:


> Some of your speculation could be right.  I bought on the breakout in week 38, purely technicals, now price has crashed through all kinds of stoplosses, trailing stops etc. conceivable.




Ex-div for 77c, prices crashed over $1.08 but only in the first 10 minutes. Definitely looked like stops being triggered. 

Other major coal stocks were flat or slightly up...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (29 June 2010)

Not often a coal company makes the New York Times, but it's not a good article to read if you're a shareholder.

It's an article about the last homeowner in Acland resisting the overtures from NHC to buy his property.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/world/asia/29coal.html


----------



## basilio (14 September 2010)

Very intriguing announcement in The Age today.

Seems that New Hope has bought  a 25year exclusive license for a Coal to Oil technology that seems to be cheaper and more environmentally friendly than the traditional Tropp-Fischer process.  

In theory they should make a mint turning cheap coal into high value oil at a good price.  They was little reaction from the market and I feel a bit uneasy about the technology. Just wonder if there may be a lot of blue sky in the story.
*
On the other hand if this is for real it will be a monster.*



> * New Hope unveils coal to liquids project*
> September 14, 2010 - 1:29PM
> 
> AAP
> ...




http://news.theage.com.au/breaking-...s-coal-to-liquids-project-20100914-15aa7.html


----------



## laurie (16 September 2010)

Name me anything that New Hope Corporation that has been involved with hasn't turned to GOLD! The captain of the ship Robert Millner only gets involved if he see potential for the group of companies he runs 

laurie


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (22 February 2011)

Northern Energy shareholders are recommended to accept NHC's $1.85 takeover bid. This is to be done by the end of the week.  Finally a bit of pressure off NHC lately due to the first 2 failures. NHC is obviously cashed up and no need for a CR.

NEC has been firmly against the takeover due to the cheap price New Hop has offered but they seem to think NHC will buy a big %age of NEC shares anyways and have controlling majority over the board. Good news.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (16 March 2011)

I see NHC will now own NEC.. great value here and you can read more about this value on the NEC announcements... I was at work today and read that the toowoomba rail line will now reopen at the end of this month and that's 3 months a head of schedule should pump the price a bit I'd say...  Any thoughts on NHC's 2 mines on the toowoomba line, their port in Brisbane, their cash reserves or NEC takeover? Sounds good to me and just checked the SP and it's up a few % today.. highly doubt this is due to the market rebounding from yesterday's hammering..


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (17 March 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> I see NHC will now own NEC.. great value here and you can read more about this value on the NEC announcements... I was at work today and read that the toowoomba rail line will now reopen at the end of this month and that's 3 months a head of schedule should pump the price a bit I'd say...  Any thoughts on NHC's 2 mines on the toowoomba line, their port in Brisbane, their cash reserves or NEC takeover? Sounds good to me and just checked the SP and it's up a few % today.. highly doubt this is due to the market rebounding from yesterday's hammering..




I see NHC was on Your Money Your Call last night... these spoke of the excess of cash NHC has and that it would be a smart buy if you wanted to get into the coal sector... that as COC i think.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (29 March 2011)

The western rail line/ toowoomba line is now relieved and a head on schedule which is great. I also see a nice jump in SP since I last posted. All good news. Should be a good dividend this time too with their latest sakes they are cashed up.


----------



## laurie (19 July 2011)

interesting to see it now at $5.44 what's causing it I haven't a clue unless it's eying a T/O they are cashed up


----------



## laurie (5 October 2011)

A take over target up over .73c this a.m.


----------



## Julia (17 October 2011)

Has anyone been following what's going on with New Hope?  They've just completed a takeover of the Colton Mine Project in Qld.

It's within commuting distance of where I live and could represent a boost to real estate here if the numbers of employees are significant.

The company seems pretty on the ball.  I emailed them yesterday when I heard about this and had a reply from the Financial Controller within a few hours (on a Sunday!)
Then two more from other parts of the company this morning.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 June 2012)

I added New Hope Corporation to my portfolio today @ $4.05 ~ i have watched this stock on and off for over 3 years never thinking i would get a chance to get in at a decent price and then on the weekend i spent a bit of time revisiting this stock and came away convinced i wanted in.


Market Cap = 3.4B
Debt = 0
Cash = 1.6B

Essentially valuing the New Acland Mine (Mine life of 30 yrs at 10 mtpa) the Jeebropilly and New Oakleigh Mines (short life span) and the 10 mtpa Brisbane Coal loading Facility http://www.qbh.com.au/ at just 1.8B ~ Now i know the coal price is falling and i know there's only limited potential for new coal discovery's and developments near by, however this company has a wonderful history of finding a way forward, making money and paying dividends. 

The top 20 Holders own over 90% and the Gross dividend yield should be in the range of 15 to 20 CPS, so about 3.75 to 5% at today's price and they have all that money so multiple possibly's there, coal demand wont stop, the Chinese and the Indians cant turn the lights off....plus i needed more energy exposure. 

10 yr AUD Thermal coal chart and 5 Yr NHC chart below...trading at a pretty much 3 yr low today.
~


----------



## dillybag (6 June 2012)

Hi Cynical, unfortunately I had bought NHC when there were NHC put itself on the market for sale.
Bought at $6.25 per share. Reading your thread made me think, maybe at the current price I could buy a few too and improve my average price. Thanks for posting.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 July 2012)

Some News for New Hope today...They decided to spend some money (45 mill) by taking over (unlisted) Bridgeport Energy, NHC already owed about a third of Bridgeport so its not a total surprise, however it would come as a surprise to some...its a bold yet conservative first move into what may prove to be a broader stratagy to broaden New hopes business into a diversified energy company.

http://www.bridgeport.net.au/index.html

http://www.bridgeport.net.au/images/announcement_letter.pdf

Bridgeport Has some nice producing (Oil) assets and some potential for further Oil and Gas discovery's..perhaps even some Shale gas as the eastern edge of the Nappamerri Trough is under the western edge of their lease.

----------------

Also nice to see the SP holding at round the $4 level over the last couple of Months.
~


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 September 2013)

Anyone have any recent opinions on this company and where the share price might be heading? I'm no technical analysis guru, my approach is more fundamental, but to me it looks like it's run out of steam and maybe now heading down again?

So far as I can tell, despite their involvement in oil and interest in finding other minerals it is still almost entirely a coal company in terms of current production and activities. At a guess, the 6000 barrels of oil per month they are producing is probably just offsetting their exposure to oil prices in their coal mining activities. I mean, it's a minor amount of oil production and the company would presumably use quite a bit of diesel themselves (though they'd be selling their oil to someone else to refine rather than using it themselves as such).


----------



## So_Cynical (21 October 2014)

In for a trade today at $2.30, the second time in the last 5 months for me as i did ok last time back in July/Aug with an entry at $2.83 and exit at 3.03 - i think the SP decline is a little over done considering the blissful state of of the New Hope balance sheet.


----------



## notting (18 March 2016)

Resources have been enjoying a deluded bounce hinged on a weakening US $ and nothing else.
However New Hope has had absolutely no love.

Probably because of this - 



> New Hope
> agreement to purchase a 40 percent interest in the Bengalla thermal coal mine in New South Wales from a subsidiary of Rio Tinto has now completed.
> New Hope’s acquisition of this high quality, low production cost asset to New Hope’s portfolio is expected to
> deliver an immediate positive contribution to the group’s operating and financial performance.




Like a well run company it has made a rather great purchase at the bottom of the market.  But one has to wonder wether coal is dead and it just makes WHC look like something we should be watching for a turn and a big short.


----------



## Zaxon (23 February 2019)

I presume this will have a big impact on NHC. I noticed we're down 3.55% on Friday.


----------



## jonnycage (18 December 2019)

another yearly comp pick -  looking to recover from a sea of negatively in 2020


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2021)

My top pick for the 2021 competition.

My reasoning is that whilst I'm firmly in the camp that advocates renewable energy, from a short term perspective I think sentiment's swung too far against coal in terms of the actual market for it and viability of mining it. 

That being so, that sentiment has swung strongly against both coal itself and coal mining companies, it would seem a reasonable prospect for a decent bounce especially if the situation improves with respect to international trade in coal a I expect it will. 

There are of course a lot of assumptions there, it's speculative.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2021)

New Hope Corporation has slumped to a $55.4 million loss in the first half of the 2021 financial year as lower realised costs weighed heavily. pricing in Australian dollar terms decreased from $97.8 per tonne in the comparative period to $78.8 per tonne in the current period while coal sales for the period were 4.9 million tonnes, down 1.4 mill tonnes.

Revenue fell 34.4 per cent to $405.5 million, dragging the company to a loss. EBITDA fell 61.8 per cent to $81.2 million.

Despite the loss, New Hope still declared an interim dividend of 4¢ a share, down on the 6¢ interim dividend it paid a year earlier.


----------



## Ann (10 October 2021)

This may be an interesting stock for a little while. Coal futures have done a massive spike up recently and may put upward pressure on the price of the coalers. If this breaks above the 10-year overhead falling trendline and keeps going, using a measured move/swing trade calculation it may get to around $8.50. Time will tell let's see!


----------



## Ann (28 October 2021)

NHC recently paid a nice fully franked dividend so there is a bit of a price discount happening at the moment. (Buying opportunity?)
I will be astounded if there isn't going to be a lift in its price with the sort of publicity happening about coal demand overseas....

''US Coal Stockpiles Slump To Two Decade Low As Power Plant Demand Surges 

Wednesday, Oct 27, 2021 - 06:30 PM

One of the biggest ironies this year is the transition from fossil fuel generation to green energy has created a global energy crisis that is forcing the U.S., among many other countries, to restart coal-fired power plants ahead of the Northern Hemisphere winter. Coal is roaring back this fall but supplies are not catching up with demand. 

According to Bloomberg, US coal supplies dropped to 84.3 million tons in August, the lowest level since 1997. "

More here....




__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2022)

Start throwing darts at coal companies, if you haven't already.


----------



## divs4ever (3 March 2022)

i already  have a few  , NHC  , has only recently  gone green for me ( after years of cautiously  buying the dips )

 WHC  has been very profitable  , despite the nervousness  , i also hold BHP and S32  ( and WEC  which has ashed my cash )

 take care the shorters love raiding these


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i already  have a few  , NHC  , has only recently  gone green for me ( after years of cautiously  buying the dips )
> 
> WHC  has been very profitable  , despite the nervousness  , i also hold BHP and S32  ( and WEC  which has ashed my cash )
> 
> take care the shorters love raiding these




Yes, need to take care. I do wonder how fundamental a shift it will be in Europe stopping taking oil, gas and coal from Russia. If what we hear in the news is right, then Russia is going to be shut out for some time.


----------



## qldfrog (3 March 2022)

Interesting: look at first post of this series,  in 2012 SP $4.05
Add 10y $3.05 but was $2.5 a week ago,what a looser ....


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

YAL and WHC having a good time out of it...


----------



## So_Cynical (3 March 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Interesting: look at first post of this series,  in 2012 SP $4.05
> Add 10y $3.05 but was $2.5 a week ago,what a looser ....



I did sell some in 2019 for 4.40, sold out last year for a dollar something, paid some good divis over the years. overall one of many stocks that was not good to hold over the last decade.


----------



## TechnoCap (3 March 2022)

I'm only a newcomer to the dirty coal sector but at $1.91 entry recently I'm pretty happy this dirty old girl is performing.
Around $3.10 looks like some resistance from 2019 bottoms?


----------



## qldfrog (3 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> YAL and WHC having a good time out of it...



Yes got YAL in system and doing well too.probably not a holding you buy and forget..if there is such thing


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 March 2022)

qldfrog said:


> .probably not a holding you buy and forget..if there is such thing



Not in dirty coal lol. The deep greens will come after you as soon as things return to 'normal'. How soon we forget.... Issue _du jour_ and all that.


----------



## qldfrog (3 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not in dirty coal lol. The deep greens will come after you as soon as things return to 'normal'. How soon we forget.... Issue _du jour_ and all that.



Definitively agree, Europe can freeze but Greta will tell you it is to prevent global warming that you need to get frostbites
Coal will still ne booming for years but only in places outside the woke areas.
So for buy and forget coal, you need companies listed in India, Indonesia, China , Vietnam or Russia😉
Too much narrative indeed against our asx listed coal companies for a smooth ride


----------



## sptrawler (3 March 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> I did sell some in 2019 for 4.40, sold out last year for a dollar something, paid some good divis over the years. overall one of many stocks that was not good to hold over the last decade.



Same as you SC bought in a long time ago, sold out a long time ago, did ok. But havent been in for a long time.


----------



## Ann (22 March 2022)

NHC announced today a nice little dividend of 17cps ff and a special divie of 13cps ff. Darn glad I hold this one as well as SMR.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

Wowee if we can get through and hold above $4 then $4.47 becomes the next milestone then look out $6 if the ship continues to sail - better keep checking the mast


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

__





						kolbítur - Wiktionary
					






					en.m.wiktionary.org
				




What an appealing state of ESG affairs... Coal ripping it to shreds... Whodathunkit... 🤔


----------



## TechnoCap (6 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one thing I did get right in late Nov of 2021 was to pick this up at $1.91- dirty bloody coal thanks - might be a pullback just shy of $4 but if it can get through and hold above $4 then might be further upside


----------



## divs4ever (6 April 2022)

remember NHC has an oil play via a subsidiary  ( which sells to a local refiner )   there might be a cherry to come for that pudding


----------



## Ann (11 April 2022)

Will NHC have another major fall after this ex div on 14/4 as it did after it's last ex div in Oct '21?
It is right to the point of a long term falling overhead trendline, does not bode well in my estimates but I could be wrong.

Holding NHC


----------



## TechnoCap (11 April 2022)

Ann said:


> Will NHC have another major fall after this ex div on 14/4 as it did after it's last ex div in Oct '21?
> It is right to the point of a long term falling overhead trendline, does not bode well in my estimates but I could be wrong.
> 
> Holding NHC
> ...



Hopefully drops back to $3.20 and I can buy more - if it gets through and holds above the trend line it could be rosy


----------



## Ann (11 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> ONLY the Seas and the Weather conditions dictate whether you are a Short term, Medium term, or Long term Man or Woman of the SEA




...and that is the big question! When to sell? I see people selling and I go WHYYYYY! Shortly after I see the stock roaring upward with so much lost upside.

The buy-in I think I am now OKish with now, the sell-side I want to do so much better.

AS I see it Short term psychology is "fark I am up, sell quick before it goes into loss." Then often it goes higher quickly or plunges into loss before it can be sold.

The Medium Term mentality is "I have made a pretty good percentage, let's capture the profits, no one made a loss by taking their profits." Guaranteed the damn thing goes up and you miss the best.

Long term is, "Oooh look at how much I have made, I will be able to bask in the glory and tell people what an awesome investor I am." 
 Even as it plunges and wipes out most or all of the upside, they comfort themselves with "time in the market" is the secret. They live the rest of their investment lives having mediocre results. Although most of the time they probably are blissfully aware of this.

I am no longer holding this stock, I talked myself into selling. Did I just stuff up @Captain_Chaza?


----------



## Ann (10 May 2022)

Wondering if this is going to be the end for NHC or will it push up above the long term falling trendline. I sold on this falling trendline.


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2022)

Coal watchlist just about the only thing I've liked watching the past few months. BOs occurring  on several today.


----------



## finicky (14 July 2022)

Yeah just checked, WHC up near its previous high of $6 too. I remember when posters here were discussing whether to risk buying @ $1. Pathetically cautious.


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2022)

finicky said:


> Yeah just checked, WHC up near its previous high of $6 too. I remember when posters here were discussing whether to risk buying @ $1. Pathetically cautious.




Jumps based on this news.


----------



## sptrawler (15 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> Jumps based on this news.
> 
> View attachment 144116




I wonder if it has anything to do with the expected surge in demand from Europe?


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the expected surge in demand from Europe?




Could be. Looks like they're all tanking today with the rest of the market.


----------



## divs4ever (3 August 2022)

New Hope Corporation Limited (ASX:NHC) (the Company) announces an update regarding recent
developments in the Group.
Malabar Resources Equity Investment
The Company, through a wholly owned subsidiary, has acquired a 15% interest in Malabar
Resources Limited (Malabar) for a total investment of $94.4 million.
Malabar is an unlisted public company whose flagship asset is the Maxwell Mine, an underground
metallurgical coal project located 10kms south-west of Muswellbrook in the Hunter Valley.
Construction of the project commenced in May 2022.
The Company’s investment in Malabar:
• aligns with the Company’s strategy to invest its surplus cash into coal assets that are low on the
cost curve with long life approvals;
• adds meaningful equity tonnes at an attractive entry price investing alongside well respected
founders who have a strong track record of developing coal projects and companies;
• diversifies the Company’s asset base by providing exposure to metallurgical coal mined by low
impact, underground methods;
• facilitates delivery of a project with strong technical and operational foundations and the ability
to unlock value with the use of significant established infrastructure; and
• provides attractive investment returns over the life of the project with additional upside return
opportunities from diversified enterprises including exploration and agricultural assets and the
future development of an approved 25MW solar farm.
The Company’s investment in Malabar Resources was pursuant to an equity raising conducted by
Malabar Resources in which the Company acquired 75,530,455 ordinary shares at $1.25 per share
funded from existing cash. Malabar Resources’ equity raising closed over-subscribed, with total
equity capital raised of $250 million. The equity raised by Malabar, together with existing cash of
$22 million, a $165 million senior debt facility and $75 million pre-payment facility provides Malabar
with more than $500million to fully fund the development of the Maxwell Mine.
2
Mining leases for the Maxwell Mine were granted in November 2021 and the project has received
final state and federal approvals. The Maxwell Mine has an estimated life of 25+ years with more
than 75% of the product suitable for steel making. Proved and probable reserves total 144 million
tonnes1
.
Maxwell Mine will be developed in stages with bord and pillar mining and long wall development
targeting 3.0 to 3.6Mtpa over an initial four year period followed by long wall expansion increasing
forecast coal sales to 5.5 to 6.5Mtpa over the life of the project.
Development of the Maxwell Mine is substantially de-risked and capex is reduced by Malabar’s
ownership of existing surface infrastructure acquired from previous owners in 2018, with a
replacement value exceeding $300 million. Production costs are projected to be within the lowest
quartile for similar seaborne traded products.
Malabar’s assets also include:
• Approved 25MW Maxwell Solar Farm (Stage One) located on more than 105 hectares of
rehabilitated mine land within the NSW Government’s designated Hunter-Central Coast
Renewable Energy Zone and with close proximity to high voltage network infrastructure, with
the capacity to significantly increase large-scale solar generation and battery storage;
• Spur Hill exploration project (EL 7429); and
• Agricultural assets including the Merton Vineyard.
Malabar’s strategy is to deliver low-impact underground mines which target metallurgical products,
while co-existing and facilitating substantial sustainable, renewable enterprises.
Bengalla Exploration Licence Granted
The New South Wales Government has granted Bengalla Mining Company an Exploration Licence
(ELA 6263) for an area of 556 hectares adjoining the western side of the Bengalla Mine.
Bengalla is the Group’s cornerstone asset in which the Company has an 80% interest. Bengalla’s
mining operations are approved to produce up to 15.0Mtpa ROM coal until 2039. Production is
planned to increase from 12.6Mtpa to 13.4Mtpa over the next two years in response to sustained,
strong demand for high quality, high energy thermal coal.
Bengalla will conduct an exploration program over the area of ELA 6263 aiming to identify available
economic resource to enhance production from Bengalla.
The grant reflects the New South Wales Government’s support for the mining industry as an
important contributor to NSW regional employment and economic development and as NSW’s
largest source of export income.
1 Prepared in accordance with the JORC Code (2012 edition).
3
For more information please contact:
• Robert Bishop, Chief Executive Officer;
• Rebecca Rinaldi, Chief Financial Officer; or
• Dominic O’Brien, Executive General Manager & Company Secretary.
P: +61 7 3418 0500 E: cosec@newhopegroup.com.au
This ASX announcement was approved and authorised by the Board.
Termination of Undrawn Debt Facility
Following full repayment of the Group’s amortising secured loan facility (Debt Facility) from
operational cash flows as reported in the 31 October 2021 Quarterly Activities Report, the
Company has elected to terminate the undrawn Debt Facility prior to its maturity in November
2023.
Based on current cash balance and projected cash flows up to the period of maturity, there is no
reasonably foreseeable scenario in which the Group would require Debt Facility funding for general
corporate purposes.
The Credit Support facility has not been terminated and continues to be utilised by the Company,
mainly in relation to mining rehabilitation obligations at Bengalla.
The cancellation of the Debt Facility achieves cost savings and is a step forward in the execution of
a broader capital strategy seeking to maximise long-term investor value and alignment to overall
business strategy.
Operational Performance Update
While recent wet weather events have disrupted the operations at Bengalla, and the Hunter Valley
logistics chain that supports it, impacts have been partially offset by the further strengthening of
the coal price. During the weather event, conditions permitted Bengalla to undertake controlled
water discharges in accordance with existing approvals providing risk mitigation against future
weather events.
The past few months have seen heightened focus on maintaining energy security as a core
component of navigating a just transition to a decarbonised economy. This has supported thermal
coal pricing over the second half of the year and we expect pricing to remain at historically high
levels for the short to medium term. To support the demand for domestic energy, Bengalla has also
been able to sell more coal into the domestic market in addition to existing contracted domestic
supply while the Hunter Valley logistics chain has been disrupted by wet weather.
Overall, the Company looks forward to providing further operational and financial information in the
Quarterly Activities Report to be released in August 2022, and to releasing the full year financial
results on 20 September 2022.

=====================================================================

(DYOR)

i hold NHC

now a top ten holding after several years of looking like a major mistake


----------



## bk1 (27 August 2022)

New Acland mine stage 3 mining lease granted yesterday.
I still expect moral outrage to try and frustrate the approval of the associated Water lease.
SP has had quite a run up to this decision...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2022)

New Hope’s net profit jumped more than 1000 per cent to $983 million in the year to July 31, up from $79.4 million the previous year, driven by an increase in thermal coal prices to $281.84 a tonne in 2022 from $101.36 a tonne in 2021.


> “Thermal coal prices continued to increase from July 2021 levels, which materialised into strong revenue generation over the reporting period,” the ASX announcement stated. “The quarter four average realised price was $493.52.”




Revenue from ordinary activities grew 143 per cent to $2.6 billion while underlying EBITDA rose to $1,577.4 million from $367.2 million.

A final dividend of 31¢ a share, and a special dividend of 25¢ cents a share, fully franked, was declared.


----------



## divs4ever (20 September 2022)

i bet SOL will be smiling about that 

 ( i hold SOL and NHC )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2022)

_King coal:_

*Remarkable lift in dividend*

Full year earnings saw New Hope report a fully franked final dividend of 31 cents a share and a special one off payment of 25 cents a share.

Combined,  dividends from the two halves represent a whopping 700% _year over year _increase from last year’s 7 cent final dividend. New Hope paid an interim of 30 cents a share (17 cents ordinary and a 13 cents per share one off special), meaning a total payout to shareholders for the year of *86 cents a share*


----------



## divs4ever (21 September 2022)

yes it was certainly a risk taken ( buying in and averaging down ) that ended nicely  , although the WHC buying has done much better , so far


----------



## rcw1 (20 October 2022)

Good Afternoon 
The Queensland government has granted New Hope's New Acland Mine Stage 3 an Associated Water Licence.

The grant of the licence by the Department of Regional Development, Manufacturing and Water follows the Land Court process, the Coordinator General’s extensive consultation process, and the separate independent assessments by two departments.

New Hope now holds all the primary approvals required to enable resumption of mining operations at the New Acland Mine. 

Chairman Robert Millner says the grant of the New Acland Mine Stage 3 licence was a defining moment for the company.

"New Hope and the local communities around Acland and Oakey are celebrating that New Hope can now re-start the New Acland mine where there has been mining activity for over 100 years,” Mr Millner says.

Info published in News Corp media outlets 20 odd minutes ago. 

Market had yet to know about water license or if it did was non the wiser. Interesting where it goes tomorrow.  

NHC - 52 week SP high on Tuesday.

Have a very nice night.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (21 October 2022)

Good morning 
3.19% gain upon opening. 

Kind regards
Rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (21 October 2022)

New Hope is already  moving it's HQ south ( or has completed the move )

 don't hold your breath ( about QLD )

 i hold NHC ( and live in QLD )

expect Alphabet soup to hurriedly expect Acland 3 to be in full production  when she realizes the Australian/Queensland  economy is collapsing  and there is  a global energy problem  ( and QLD is losing royalty income )

 also watch AZJ for a secondary indicator 

 cheers 

 the price lift is ego-boosting  but have held NHC for years , i have been carefully accumulating  ( 'averaging down ' ) since, April 2013


----------



## divs4ever (21 October 2022)

fancy trying to run your economy on a Smug System that relies on the internet/real time communications


----------



## rcw1 (21 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> New Hope is already  moving it's HQ south ( or has completed the move )
> 
> don't hold your breath ( about QLD )
> 
> ...



Hello divs4ever

 i hold NHC
 the price lift is ego-boosting  but have held NHC for years , i have been carefully accumulating  ( 'averaging down ' ) since, April 2013

_*rcw1:  Nice work, 100%*

 and live in QLD )

*rcw1:  Its no wonder then why rcw1 likes you*_

 also watch AZJ for a secondary indicator
_*yes thanks for that.  *_

rcw1 not holding just right now ...

Have a very nice weekend.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (21 October 2022)

watch your cash , and  keep an eye on NHC's oil assets ( Bridgeport Energy )

  and have a safe weekend yourself 

cheers


----------



## rcw1 (8 November 2022)

Good afternoon
Buy back announcement 3/11/22.  SP done good until today. * SP down 7.13%.   *Most bold of it.

ASX 200-listed energy company New Hope Corporation (NHC) is set to buy back up to $300 million worth of ordinary shares on the market
The buy-back is set to begin on or around November 17 and will be completed within 12 months
It follows New Hope’s record earnings of $1.57 billion for the full year ending July 31, 2022
NHC’s board believes the company’s current share price doesn’t accurately reflect the value of its assets, and the buy-back will allow it to enhance the value of its shares
Not holding.

Have a very nice day.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (8 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> Buy back announcement 3/11/22.  SP done good until today. * SP down 7.13%.   *Most bold of it.
> 
> ASX 200-listed energy company New Hope Corporation (NHC) is set to buy back up to $300 million worth of ordinary shares on the market
> ...



 i do hold  and banked a very nice did. today ( courtesy of New Hope )

 will probably  not participate in the buy-back  , but MIGHT reduce the holding at a later date 

 interesting times during the  created energy crisis


----------



## rcw1 (16 November 2022)

Good evening
NHC nice gain today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (17 November 2022)

decisions , decisions , where does one take profit here ??

 especially in the face of potential higher divs. ( for the short-term )

wait for $7 and reassess , perhaps ??

 take care , these are unusual times   ( i will probably keep SOME NHC , but all  or say 60% )


----------



## rcw1 (24 November 2022)

Good afternoon
1/4erly published today (24/11/22)

Record thermal coal prices delivered a 167 per cent boost to New Hope Corporation's first quarter underlying earnings with the group expecting high-demand commodity will remain "well above historical averages" amid ongoing geopolitical uncertainty.

Underlying earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortisation totalled $648m, up from the $242.5m in the prior corresponding period. But that boost came despite a fall in quarterly production due to further significant wet weather and flooding events as well as labour shortages.

"At the start of the quarter, we were seeing exceptionally high prices as the northern hemisphere started restocking for winter," he said. "Price has since come off slightly due to the warmer winter currently being experienced, but we do expect prices to remain stable, or increase as Europe moves into the middle of winter".

Not holding.
Have a very nice day.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## houtman (2 January 2023)

One of my picks in the comp.

Positives-

Just received final approval for Ackland 3, it was a 10yr+ process and will increase production, possibly by 50%. Mining Ackland3 should begin Mid this CY with a FOB cash cost of AU$91.
Convertible note and share buyback.
Solid divie
Company holds plenty of Franking credits and cash.
Negatives

You never know what governments will do in the coal space.

As far as the comp goes, Ackland 3 coming on line along with a share buyback to support the price are positives, while the divie payout takes away some value to the price.

In the real world, very happy with the div, but as divs4ever mentioned above, timing an exit, if required,  could be difficult.


----------

